# Arctic cold..how is everyone dealing?



## starzzmom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wondering how everyone is dealing with this super frigid weather...hard to go from mid 50s to 5 degrees in a couple days time. 

My humorous moment this morning was watching one of our geldings take a drink outside and the moment he turned away he had icicles frozen on his chin whiskers...looked so funny! My other funny was one of the other gelding scraping one of the un (water)broken troughs ice with his bottom teeth and making scraped ice shavings and licking them up...Icee anyone?

All in all my frozen morning wasn't as bad as I would have thought. The irritating part was trying to get the gates outside to open since the fasteners kept freezing shut. I changed between a couple pair of gloves all morning because one pair got wet and when I went to get it when I was done with chores those gloves were frozen solid as a rock. 

Had to hack through 4 inches of solid ice in the big troughs outside. Barn owner put together an "ice kit" of a crow bar, heavy duty waterproof gloves and a pool cleaner flat mesh thing to sweep out the broken ice pieces. Worked pretty well. 

What have been others challenges?

Cold in AL


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stood outside yesterday morning for 10 mins trying to pry my car doors open so I could go to work. They wouldn't even budge, soooo no work for me yesterday. I stayed bundled up in layers of clothing, a thick robe, and my comforter all day being upset because I couldn't find my slippers. I still don't know where they went even after I've looked everywhere. This morning I woke up and was trying to make coffee when I found out our pipes only in the kitchen were frozen. Took an hour to thaw out but luckily, our pipes didn't burst. 1st time ever I've had pipes freeze up. Others in my area weren't so lucky. Power had gone out in some areas, a lot of people's furnaces weren't working, and a few water main breaks. Our electric company requested that everyone cut back on their electric use last night to avoid a blackout. So yeah, it has been a challenge for all of us.

Freezing in KY


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Handling it fine, just not happy about it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Friday the high was in the mid to upper 20's. Monday morning, the temp was -30's with wind chills near -60. 

Layers of clothes, heated blankets, and engine heaters in the vehicles for us. Water tank heaters and a lot of hay for the horses. 

Some other things that help are fireplaces and snuggling with someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

The weather here is nice, high 20's at night, mid 30's during the day. Now a few weeks before Christmas the weather wasn't so nice here, -20 to -30 for about a week an a half. I know what you all are dealing with out there. All you can do is keep an eye on the water, and feed lots of Hay.

Staying warm in Montana


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Our area lows were -13 to -18 and wind chills of -40. 
Since the winters here are normally very windy, I had my barn built with the wind patterns in mind and all my critters have good shelter from that.
Except me that is.... I was nearly blasted away and frozen trying to get back and fourth from the barns.

Most definitely frozen in PA
Brrrr


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Doing fine up here, even if we don't love it. I used the opportunity to test out a solar water trough. Figure if it can survive this it can survive anything.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Doing fine up here, even if we don't love it. I used the opportunity to test out a solar water trough. Figure if it can survive this it can survive anything.


Been following that thread MN Tigerstripes. Let us know how it fairs during the cold. I am interested in building one to save on the electric bill next winter.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Frigid, snowy, and just inland from a Great Lake, and we embrace our winters no matter the challenges! 13 yrs here, 3 with horses, and everything done by hand. Hay and sealed 5 gal water buckets hauled 3x's/day up to the horses using a Jet Sled! Despite the hard work, I wouldn't trade this wilderness setting for anything. We're happy because it's the lifestyle we love, no matter the 6 months of cold


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Been following that thread MN Tigerstripes. Let us know how it fairs during the cold. I am interested in building one to save on the electric bill next winter.


I will! We definitely need to finish sealing it and need to protect the neoprene tube. Tweedle dee and Tweedle dum decided that pulling it out with their big teeth was a good idea. :?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I will! We definitely need to finish sealing it and need to protect the neoprene tube. Tweedle dee and Tweedle dum decided that pulling it out with their big teeth was a good idea. :?


LOL! Sounds about right. You can "fool" proof things, but try "horse" proofing them! That's always challenging!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah... The pony was IN the hay feeder this morning. It's 4' x 4' square with a roof. Apparently it wasn't good enough for me to just have the slow net off, she needed to be one with the round bale.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, those curious little_ sweeties!_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes... *SWEETIES*... I just love them so...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Starzzmom, you remove the broken ice? Mine love to play with it, dunking it and waiting for it to pop up. If you're handy with an axe, that's your best bet for chopping ice. Farmers used them for years to open up river ice for their cattle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel stupid posting this....I have no water in my house, going on the 3rd day, thanks to the wind chill, I suppose....The pipes survived some pretty cold temps last year with no problem.

Now, it is COMPLETELY my fault, I am NOT blaming anyone but myself...and DH, lol!

We bought the house in January, remodeled from January thru March or April, complete with adding a bathroom, relocating washer, etc., and nobody bothered to say "Maybe we should insulate those pipes"?? We moved from South Texas. My General Contractor and the plumber are probably laughing right now.

Keeping water to the horses is not easy. I bought a flat, roll up hose at Camping World, and it is great to carry around, and back up to the house, but DH put those quick-connects on, and they hold just enough water to freeze so they don't work. Then I cannot unscrew the thing to get the hose on, so I am back to a 2 gallon bucket, and a lot of steps!!

I LOVE the cold, even though it is a pain sometimes! 

OH, and why are the gloves sold as WATERPROOF not waterproof?? lol

Cold in southern Kentucky

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey everybody who's not used to Arctic temperatures. Invest in a cheap plastic toboggan with low sides on it. Place a plastic bag inside a few 5 gal buckets. Fill with water, secure with wire tire, place on toboggan and away your go. The bags mean you arrive with all the water. The plastic toboggans slide across the snow so easily if the bottom doesn't get frosty. A quick thaw and a spray with WD will fix that. Greentree, slip a breadbag over your gloves when handling the hose. I have waterproof winter gloves. They have a plastic barrier in the lining. They are thick but hey, they're waterproof. They are work gloves made of canvas and leather.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Here in Colorado, 50 to single digits in a couple of days (or even in a single day!) is normal.
That said, I never quite get used to the cold weather x.x

Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, had a high of 0 today. 

We're handling it fine. I guess. We've had to haul water because the pipes froze. We put blankets on the horses. We don't normally do this but when the temps dip below 0 we do. 

Other than the wind chill and lower temperatures...it's a normal winter for us. It's just usually not this cold. It's usually in the teens.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We're used to the minus 20 C, minus 30 C, even minus 40 C.

The only change when the arctic blast hit was to feed the beet pulp first so they would eat it all before it froze, and then go out a second time to put out the hay.

Chillin' in Alberta


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the great tip, Saddlebag! DH wants to take my handy dandy roll up hose back! It is flat, which is handy sometimes, but not going int water buckets through the stall bars, or through the fence. It just cuts the water off. 

I am going to work on the water trough covers as soon as I get water reliably back in my house! DH, God love him, is working on it! 

Nancy


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Horse keeping in winter where I live is down right survival! Thankfully, I've devised a steady plan and prepare everything for snow by the end of Sept.... I can use my water spigot out back (behind the house) to fill the 5 gal water buckets w/lids, then haul up to the heated trough- must do this 2x's a day to keep full. When it gets down to frigid, (Nov.), the spigot freezes, despite the styofoam insulator. Then the buckets get filled in the kitchen, ready for the a.m. chores - all this and hay is hauled in the Jet Sled (ice fishing/utility sled) all winter. When we get up to freezing, I can use the spigot for a while again...It's a system I've had to work out for myself, and though it's not easy, Wow!! What a workout! Even 2" of snow on Mother's day last year. Not something you'll have to worry over every year in your locale, but I hope you get through this o.k!! You will, and then you and DH can give each other a 'high five'!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow! minus 9 here where we live in central Missouri but nothing like some of you folks have had to endure. I don't know how this will work for you but you can take it from an old retired plumber that moving water will not freeze. If a faucet is left running (both hot and cold water) it will not freeze. Now I am not talking about wide open - but a mild stream. Of course if outside you will have a frozen lake to deal with! Also, for whatever reason that I can't remember - A hot water line will freeze first. (a little drip is not considered moving water)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Right, but not here... This is simply what needs to be done to care for the horses every winter! Our temps and snowfall gets very close to this often, so having 'been there done that' the routine I have works best for the flash freezing weather that comes...often when autumn leaves are still on the trees, no less! Just like that old fairy tale about the lazy ant who didn't prepare for winter, we know up here to begin winter prep by the end of August


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Herosbud said:


> Wow! minus 9 here where we live in central Missouri but nothing like some of you folks have had to endure. I don't know how this will work for you but you can take it from an old retired plumber that moving water will not freeze. If a faucet is left running (both hot and cold water) it will not freeze. Now I am not talking about wide open - but a mild stream. Of course if outside you will have a frozen lake to deal with! Also, for whatever reason that I can't remember - A hot water line will freeze first. (a little drip is not considered moving water)


Hot water will freeze faster than cold because of the kinetic energy stored as the heat. Changing from liquid to solid takes energy. Since hot water has more energy than cold, it will freeze faster. Not trying to be all scientific but that's basically what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I were wearing a hat, it would be off in salute to you all. Feel like a total wuss in comparison .


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Right, but not here... This is simply what needs to be done to care for the horses every winter! Our temps and snowfall gets very close to this often, so having 'been there done that' the routine I have works best for the flash freezing weather that comes...often when autumn leaves are still on the trees, no less! Just like that old fairy tale about the lazy ant who didn't prepare for winter, *we know up here to begin winter prep by the end of August*


Very true for the most part. I *usually* start to prep my barn and paddock in late Aug/early Sept. Which means I find my heat lamps for the cats, check and rebed their boxes, check my fencing, get the barn ready for hay, make sure my tank heaters and extension cords are in order, and make sure the faucet is adequately insulated (esp after last year... ). I have all my hay (enough to get me through the end of May if necessary) by the end of September. We don't screw around with Old Man Winter at my house. :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's a news flash- there are frost free spigots you can switch to for the house wall. I had them installed and they never freeze. If someone is handy at soldering I think it's less than a $10 fix. I had a line installed to go across the yard to the tank that's down 8' with a Nelson frost free hydrant. It drains back down into the trench so there's never water in the pipe to freeze. When it was -42 with windchill the splash of the water was music to my ears.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We are having a heat spell here. Which isn't hot at all - but it is not cold here!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Here's a news flash- there are frost free spigots you can switch to for the house wall. I had them installed and they never freeze. If someone is handy at soldering I think it's less than a $10 fix. I had a line installed to go across the yard to the tank that's down 8' with a Nelson frost free hydrant. It drains back down into the trench so there's never water in the pipe to freeze. When it was -42 with windchill the splash of the water was music to my ears.


That sounds like an awesome alternative! Definately going to check it out! Once we get below freezing every winter, I just fill the same 5 gal buckets in the kitchen and load them on the Jet Sled right out the back porch and up to the trough...the styrofoam spigot covers are great once we get back up to freezing, but rather useless thereafter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

So glad I live on the Texas gulf coast. Coldest it got here was about 25*F for one night. We have a lean-to for the foals/brood mares and we put a tarp up around that to keep the wind out. All the adults were out in the elements and did just fine. 

Enjoying the decent weather in Tx!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

haha It's finally getting up into the teens here where I am. For the past few weeks we had nothing but negatives (and even into the -20's!) and then a snow/ice storm that wasn't as bad as we've had but bad enough that they shut down 2 towns and had red cross shelters for us. My old mare got moved to a heated barn by the BO which is a couple of towns over, but hey she gets a nice 60 degree stall and heated water and warm mash..... meanwhile I freeze to death because the furnace at my place is kapootz. Right now I've got the oven heating the house and thermal blankets at night.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Here's a news flash- there are frost free spigots you can switch to for the house wall. I had them installed and they never freeze. If someone is handy at soldering I think it's less than a $10 fix. I had a line installed to go across the yard to the tank that's down 8' with a Nelson frost free hydrant. It drains back down into the trench so there's never water in the pipe to freeze. When it was -42 with windchill the splash of the water was music to my ears.


Yup. The hydrants don't freeze unless you don't take the hose off. I was filling the water troughs when our farrier came. I had my wife turn off the water but she didn't remove the hose. By the time The farrier was done, the hose and hydrant were frozen solid. Luckily the next day wasn't real cold and I used a heat gun to get the hydrant thawed out. I put the hose in our bathtub and it thawed out overnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know what is worse! The weather that you are all having or the weather that we are! Today is a toasty 36*C (96.8*f), tomorrow is forecast to be 44*C (111.2*F) and Sunday is another toasty 36 with thunderstorms.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Business as usual up here. With 6-7 months of winter, we are pros a dealing with the cold. Here are a few tips for those of you who aren't.

People - lots of layers topped by a good waterproof layer. Hot chocolate helps too. :wink:

Horses - windbreak and shelter are most important. Use blankets only if they are wet, shivering excessively or don't have a winter coat.

Feeding -lots of hay and roughage will keep the horses warmer than adding small amounts of extra grain, etc. When it gets really cold, we add an extra feeding to the daytime routine, or use a round bale to free feed.

Water - we use a garden hose and our outside faucets to fill our stock tanks, which are equipped with heaters. Floating heaters will work for short term cold snaps, but a heater mounted in the drain plug of the tank is best for enduring cold. Make sure you drain the hose well and store it indoors so it doesn't freeze. Also, be sure the faucet isn't dripping or it will freeze up. Most are set up so the water drains down into the heated part of a structure. When you finish filling, disconnect the hose from the faucet before you try to drain it. Horses will drink morning and evening, so you can offer fresh water from a bucket then.

Stay warm! Spring is only 5 months away!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This sharp cookie doesn't use a hose but a 10' length of 5" diameter sewer pipe.(rigid kind) with a 45 on top end. A couple of drywall screws installed opposite enabled me to secure a piece of plastic bailer twine and hang it off the hydrant. It never ices up. No wet gloves.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Meanwhile in California...

Sock may be getting a bath Sunday afternoon if it gets warm enough. It probably will. :lol:


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a funny thread for me. Usually I am the cold one- every year. Maine is known for its rough winters. However, today we are blanketless, and soaking up the sun! 

Its a beautiful 31*F here. 

Ahhh. 


We were at -30 a week ago, so this is toasty! 


Laying in the sun in Maine


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

-9C was predicted and it went to -6. So out the door armed with a shovel and came in an hour later half frozen. The humidity was high, it felt like it would rain. That makes one colder than dry -25. If only the sun had come out! Not complaining as on Sunday, if we're lucky it will hit 0 and things will start dripping.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> This sharp cookie doesn't use a hose but a 10' length of 5" diameter sewer pipe.(rigid kind) with a 45 on top end. A couple of drywall screws installed opposite enabled me to secure a piece of plastic bailer twine and hang it off the hydrant. It never ices up. No wet gloves.


I wish my trough was that close to the hydrant. I have a urged stretch of about 50' to get water from the house to the trough.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> The weather here is nice, high 20's at night, mid 30's during the day. Now a few weeks before Christmas the weather wasn't so nice here, -20 to -30 for about a week an a half. I know what you all are dealing with out there. All you can do is keep an eye on the water, and feed lots of Hay.
> 
> Staying warm in Montana



But watch out!! In my area they are calling for around 50 mph winds tonight and tomorrow with gusts to 60. We are in the northwest corner of the state.
Bu for the past few days it was around 30 and pretty nice!
We also had the -20 for about a week, so when it got back to 5 degrees it was nice and warm!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Cold but it's happened many times before.

Did give up doing the morning feed in my pajamas for a few days.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Koolio, if it can be managed, have a line dug from the house to the trough. I did as you for years. Some winters it was harder than others to carry buckets, depending on how much snow and when it was plowed. My taps are on the back side of the house ie inaccessible in winter. The inside of the head is threaded for fittings. Having the line put in was one of my smarter decisions.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Koolio, if it can be managed, have a line dug from the house to the trough. I did as you for years. Some winters it was harder than others to carry buckets, depending on how much snow and when it was plowed. My taps are on the back side of the house ie inaccessible in winter. The inside of the head is threaded for fittings. Having the line put in was one of my smarter decisions.


I would like to in the future, but it is an expensive proposition here because of where our water access is. How deep are your lines? Ours would have to go down at least 8' to get below the frost line and travel from the wellhead about 150' across the yard.

Chinook here today!! Windy but warm (around freezing).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My lines are about 8' down and I'm thinking the distance is around 50'. I got a contract price before deciding. The fellow who dug the line to the new well which is a good 200' from the house had the trench dug and back filled in less than 3 hrs. The slowest was near the cribbing so he didn't bash it in and again near the house. The fellow laying the pipe in was almost running. You want to have the 8' pipe from the hydrant connected to the pipe and ready to install as soon as the machine is farther along then run the line to the house. By then the operator should be back filling.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

amberly said:


> But watch out!! In my area they are calling for around 50 mph winds tonight and tomorrow with gusts to 60. We are in the northwest corner of the state.
> Bu for the past few days it was around 30 and pretty nice!
> We also had the -20 for about a week, so when it got back to 5 degrees it was nice and warm!


yah it was windy here today.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

BC, Canada, the Cariboo even, it rained today!!! Yes we have a mountain load of snow, but rain? In January??? So far, the lowest temp in January has been -11C, one night, lately it's has barely been below -1 or -2C at night.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey gang, here's a tip from someone who deals with ice and snow. Do not use salt to melt ice on the sidewalk. Instead use fertilizer that is high in P. It not only helps melt the ice, it's good for the lawn. The stuff is cheap at this time of year. Best time to buy it is in late fall. Fertilizer high in P is a spring fertilizer so stores usually put it on a good sale price to clear it out before winter. Usually a light dusting is all that's needed.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's gentle on cement walkways too, way less corrosive than salt. We have been using fertilizer as de-icer for ages.


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have two electric waterers in the pastures so I am very impressed with those of you who haul water daily. Way to go! My biggest problem is that the sun doesn't come up until after 8am these days and daughter (who is responsible for feeding) takes the bus at 7:30. With cougars confirmed in the area she has been let off the hook for morning feeds. So my mornings consist of driving her up the 1km driveway to get the bus, then plowing, then feeding. Then into the house for hot chocolate ... and I cannot confirm nor deny that some Jack Daniels sometimes falls into the mug &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

PilatesGal, With our hydro rates here in ON there is no way I can afford to run a heater to keep the water open. A friend kept a 50 gal open, in her barn and it cost her about $100mo extra. No thanks. That's why I had a frost free hydrant installed.


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha! That might explain why our electricity bill is a tad higher than I was expecting. Don't know any different as this is our first winter out here. Wonder if it would be worth it to install a solar panel out there ... then I could have a yard light out in the pasture as well. Hmmm .... you've got me thinking.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I put my stock tank heater on a timer. Have it set to kick on just a little during the day, more at night and if I go seriously cold I take the timer off. Use much less electricity that way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sue, the weather we've had in Canada, from Ontario west, putting a heater on a timer wouldn't work as the water would quickly freeze. 
Pilates, . Friends built a large box with 4" of Styrofoam for insulation, including the top and set an old tub in there. A trap door big enough for the horse's jaw is opened in early morning. The heater seldom comes on. The whole thing sits about a foot off the ground so there's room to drain it should it become necessary. Mother Earth on the internet has plans for a "solar" tank.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Seems like that nasty cold weather has finally passed us over xD 

It's in the 40's here today. Really nice weather, the sun is shining... There's a bit of wind, but nothing too terrible. 
Man, I wish I were riding x.x


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The timer has 10 minute increments all around the clock. I change it with the weather. During subzero weather I plug it in direct. The stock tank is double walled and around 350 gallons. Setting the timer to come on for 20 minutes every hour works fine if the weather is around 20F. I have it staggered right around. The cheapy walmart timers won't work. They burn out and are limited in how often things turn on and off.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My heated water buckets have elements with a built in regulator that turns on during coldest temperatures 'as needed', so they're not on continuously, nor do I have to worry about monitoring. Not into high-tech, so these never cease to amaze me


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow.. no winter here this year . ;( no rain no snow only 20% of normal and summer is not gonna be any fun at all.. Already had a couple of flies and mosquitoes.. bummer


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Bleeecccchhhhh MAKE IT GO AWAY!!! -18 F this morning. Again. the horses and the solar tank are holding up well, but I'm not terribly happy...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a weather watch for windchill this morning of -42 on the FC scale. That's FC for F...g Cold.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Lordy, I cannot wait until I can sit in the shade in tank top, shorts, and flip flops, while holding a very chilled corona while watching the horses in the pasture.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sarah, me too but I'm beginning to feel like it will never happen.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Only 59 days til spring...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just because it's called Spring doesn't mean we'll get it. This morning it felt like the Arctic wind was trying to cut my face of. Had to pull my parka up to protect my face as a scarf wasn't enough. 10 min. was about all I could take.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhh *plugs ears* I'm going to keep telling myself that spring is just around the corner. I need to believe that.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am so tired of going to the barn in the dark after work and trudging out to the pasture to get my boy in this cold. It's no fun to ride if it's under 20 degrees. I wouldn't mind the occasional cold day, but it seems like it's been below zero since the holidays.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It has been Danny, there is no "seeming" to it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> There was a weather watch for windchill this morning of -42 on the FC scale. That's FC for F...g Cold.


ROFLMAO!!!!
Before you hate us further south, our COUNTY has decided to hold back on salting. It used to be that you depend upon snow removal and adequate salting. NOW, we're driving on ice when they THINK that the sun MIGHT come out and melt it off of the roads. Add stupid sedan and sub-compact drivers to the mix and you have dangerous road conditions. AARRRGGGHHH!!!!!
I have layers for the cold.
I have muscles to carry buckets of water.
I have enough food to last my horses until Memorial Day.
I have avoided going off of the road for 28 winters. HATE, HATE, HATE the other winter drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!
You should join a gardening forum, where we are all starting seeds for our 2014 gardens, so OUR Spring HAS begun.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I just bought bucket heaters!!! :0 In NC...I thought this was the south?


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I took pitty on my pasture boy last night and blanketed him. Guess I can take it off for tomorrow but it sounds like it needs to go right back on next week. 

Even with a good winter coat I think they like a blankie at -20 with wind. They are too dumb to use the shelter, or it's too far from the round bales.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

-36FC this morning with the windchill. It was so hard to get out of bed. So very hard.


----------



## PureMagic (Jan 4, 2014)

littleamy76 Not sure if you want this advice since staying home from work due to frozen car doors I feel is a huge bonus but in the future you can poor hot water over the door handle and all will unfreeze. Good info if you want go somewhere fun!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Just because it's called Spring doesn't mean we'll get it. This morning it felt like the Arctic wind was trying to cut my face of. Had to pull my parka up to protect my face as a scarf wasn't enough. 10 min. was about all I could take.


Ohhh, I hear you! I did an hr's worth of chores in 30 min, and the only thing that saved my face (despite heavy ski coat with a good hat) was a neoprene ski mask...40 mph winds (non-stop/24 hrs) that kept blowing drifts to the pasture gate as fast as I could shovel! Couldn't even fit the Jet Sled through until today as the snow is now down to a dull roar instead of a blizzard. Had to distribute hay 2 flakes @ a time by hand until now.... I'ts snowed every day except 2 for the past few months and my 5' pasture fencing looks like 2' now! Heck, I could put their hay lined up on top of the snow and they'd just have to reach over a tad and munch away! haha Sugar did that with the sled sitting there, and I thought, "Now there's a good idea!" All of this may sound shocking to some, but we do get really hard winters here - in the past 12 yrs, this one is definately one of 3 I'll always remember. Last year we got 2" of snow on Mother's Day!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's just brutal, and I'm not as cold as some of you. I have done so many things differently when it's bitter cold OR, like we usually have, when it's an ice storm.
I unlock the front (enclosed, not heated) porch door, in front of my home's front door) in case my other doors locks freeze, SO THAT I CAN GET IN MY HOUSE!. I put 6 buckets of water in my grain room last night, when it was 40 degrees, so I wouldn't have to tote water this morning, when it was 2 degrees--feeding AND driving to work today.
I'm staying home tomorrow, just like last Thursday, bc who WANTS to have a car break down in this weather!! The money isn't gonna even pay my deductible!
I keep a metal clothes cabinet next to the basement steps, where ALL of my winter gear gets stored. I don't have to run around to find my Carthart jacket or overalls, or extra socks, or extra shoes, etc., bc I wash them and put them away clean end of season.
I did the blanketing thing when my horses lived outside with one shelter for 5 of them. I think people who want to keep their horses outside in our neck of the woods year round, should read this thread. =/


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone else have issues with frozen sawdust? Where I work we get a dump truck load put under a 3-sided metal shed. All the sawdust is nearly frozen and I have to break my back chipping away at it and then stepping on all the chunks to scoop them up in the wheelbarrow. The 5 degree temps isn't so bad to work in but this sawdust is KILLING me! Any tips? I'm in Mass!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

It was 70 yesterday and today's high is 19. I'm sure all this up and down thing can't be good for horses or anyone else. 

However my horse seems to enjoy it. BO put hay in her stall but she is choosing to eat the leftover hay in her paddock instead.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

This was from yesterday during our ground blizzard:


BTW We live in the How do you people live Like this? LAYERS. Lots of layers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Corporal said:


> I did the blanketing thing when my horses lived outside with one shelter for 5 of them. I think people who want to keep their horses outside in our neck of the woods year round, should read this thread. =/


Mine live happily outside year round. They've survived all of this crap with flying colors, far better than I do! :lol: Most of the time I go out and Soda is sunning himself and Lily is stuffing her face. It's just rough making sure the water stays open and the hay is accessible. Of course, the way it's going they're going to be able to walk right over the fence into the barn pretty soon... :?


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Danny, Under twenty degrees! Holy camoly - I am a wuss!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Our weathers been so up and down here its insane. -10 (because of windchill) to 50 degrees the next day....I prefer not to ride if the grounds frozen rock hard because I don't want him to get bruisessss so I've barely been able to ride since we had another "cold spell" then today it was in the 40's...lol! So crazy this weather. At least it was warm today so all the snow we had melted  Actually got to hit the trails...until the wind picked up like crazy and we got to some unmelted icy spots on the trail  I ended up hopping off and walking him home, don't need him spooking from the wind then slipping on the ice with me on top!

I feel bad for the people north, I honestly don't mind COLD that much...I just layer up...its the wind that kills me, and the frozen ground that makes it so I can't ride


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh man this is sucking!
Yesterday was 65, tonight... 2, windchill -11.
Tomorrow will be worse.

My house was not built for this, like most southern homes, pipes burst last go round in the laundry room. Friday my attic pipes froze up, even though they were running, thank heavens they didn't burst! Two fireplaces going full tilt and I can't get it above 68? Me thinks some new insulation is in order.
Horses are just DONE. If they see me they come running looking for feed, even with 24/7 roundbale. Chickens have frostbite, everything looks dead, even my compost piles are frozen solid!. Usually we have some green in the pastures... its frozen solid dust.

It's the wind that's really getting to me most! I've got shingles in the yard, tin blown off the barn, flashing off, last night I couldn't sleep for all the noise. Sounded like I lived in a freight yard!

I'm so over this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We are supposed to get back to 20 below for at least a week again.
It's so nice when it gets to 37 though - we are lucky if we get to see the sun!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not trying to sounds smug, but it is just the mildest, most boring winter here. clear and about 45 to 50 high, and recently, about 32 for the low. I feel bad that we are not taking on our share of the suffering. if I could take some of it off of your shoulders, I would .


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We are finally getting a break. Altho the temps were very cold, the wind has subsided considerably. Tonight will be warmer yet and for the next 4 or 5 days. Tomorrow a bobcat will come and clean up the yard and move some of the mountains of snow to a better locale for when the melt starts. As it is there's no where to put more snow that is likely to come. Never in 20 yrs has this had to be done.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

70 degrees today...no snow nor rain here all winter...if you can call what we have winter...its kind of depressing.my horses got patches of their winter coat but not the full thing...mother nature has no idea if they need it or not at this point..


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I never thought I would say this, but spring mud is lookin pretty good right now!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Just getting back from vacation in Mexico where it was 80 and sunny with a perfect breeze... Then winter punched me in the face! We got stuck in Detroit for the night on Saturday where it was snowing and 6 degrees! 6 degrees!!! I am finally home in Maine and it comfortable in the 30s. I sure do miss the beach though!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa! Those 'City Slickers' way down there got up to 6 degrees?? Happy you had a nice vacation despite the delay, however!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Snow here in Dixie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Haven't read this all, but as I understand we have had a mild winter of sorts too. Frost started around New year, then it went into deeper freeze for about 2 weeks on just about an inch of snow it was between -9 and -20 °C, now it is just about -6, but there are now about 3-4 inches of snow on average, still lots of wind, and frozen rain came down... horses are covered in ice. One of them gets in the shelter and is hell bound to keep the other one out... he has become very grumpy. I was considering on stalling the other one, but I cannot close the door  need to go work there with an axe or smth to break some of the frozen mud out and tall the horse for this weather till he dries up a little maybe... 
I don't know what would be best.. he can still hide from the wind but ye..


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We had a nice break from the last subzero stretch of weather. It was in the 40s and 50s for a week. 

Now it is below zero (Fahrenheit) again. Normal. But that doesn't make me like it any better.


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

The hubs and I have spent the last 4 days trying to thaw out the water spigot (someone left the hose hooked up after he used it last...no names mentioned haha) We've had a torch to it, stores are all out of heat tape..so I resorted last night to filling up a poly tank in the bed of my truck so I could haul it across to the barn. Went to put my plan into action and..what do ya know..hose is froze---again! (Thawed it out night before but *ahem* someone used it then left it out again) Nothing life altering or world shattering but my goodness I'm ready for some above freezing temps again! 

Then again before you know it we'll be complaining about the 100+ degree weather and freezing won't sound so bad!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think hubby would find that frozen hose on his side of the bed. hahahahahaha...


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, we're in a snowstorm again! And one is expected this weekend. Dipping back down to the single digits and negatives Thursday. Can't wait to get into the 40's and 50's. :] 
It's hard to imagine spring is next month! I'm sure that I'm not the only one counting down


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I gave up and am storing hoses in the house. I am guessing I am not the only person with hoses in their laundry sink!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, this stupid cold weather finally hit here, -30C, yuk. Hate it, don't ride, just dream of it being gone. Horses are fine, they are hardy healthy beasts, however I get solace in looking at beach vacations and maybe booking one in the near future....


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I am fed up with winter. The water line to my barn froze during the last cold spell so now I have to haul water to from the spigot about 30 yards from the barn. I put three 5 gallon buckets on a plastic sled, fill them half full, and haul them to the barn. I have to make two trips to fill all three buckets. At least it is easier with snow on the ground. Otherwise I have to carry the buckets. I HATE WINTER. I'd really love to move somewhere without a real winter. Like AZ or NC. I have friends in both places.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, for the first time ever I lost a horse due to the weather. Sweet little 2 year old colt, colicked and went down Sunday morning and had to be euthanized. Everyone else is fine, no signs of distress at all but that empty stall is depressing. I'm tired of breaking ice and skimming ice off their waters several times a day. Some days it seems like all I do is break ice, stick the bucket heater in their tubs to melt the chunks while I skim the bigger chunks off the tops of the water tubs. BLEH! I am sick of winter. Counting the days to warm again. And then, I suppose I'll start whining about being too hot. Can't win for losin' it seems like.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

How am I dealing with this cold????


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians, I'm so sorry about losing your little colt.

I'm absolutely NOT a cold weather person. 65F is my lower limit for comfortable. It's sad when a wind chill of 20F is warm and I feel like I should be wearing fewer layers. The kids have missed so much school and had so many late starts because of the weather (a lot of kids around here ride the bus and aren't dressed for the weather - either because of stupid parents or they can't afford the clothes) that we're going broke paying for daycare and using all of our PTO missing work. This is ridiculous! 

For the record, I don't think I've ever complained about it being too hot (even on 100+ days with 80%+ humidity) because I remind myself how miserable I am in this weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

littleamy76 said:


> Stood outside yesterday morning for 10 mins trying to pry my car doors open so I could go to work. They wouldn't even budge, soooo no work for me yesterday. I stayed bundled up in layers of clothing, a thick robe, and my comforter all day being upset because I couldn't find my slippers. I still don't know where they went even after I've looked everywhere. This morning I woke up and was trying to make coffee when I found out our pipes only in the kitchen were frozen. Took an hour to thaw out but luckily, our pipes didn't burst. 1st time ever I've had pipes freeze up. Others in my area weren't so lucky. Power had gone out in some areas, a lot of people's furnaces weren't working, and a few water main breaks. Our electric company requested that everyone cut back on their electric use last night to avoid a blackout. So yeah, it has been a challenge for all of us.
> 
> Freezing in KY


You can use rubbing alcohol to get your car doors open. Also good for windshields....


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

We are cold here. Wind chill advisory tonight. So far horses are well and have a heater in the stock tank. Hubby learn quickly not to leave hose on spigot. We put covers over them and that has helped. So no more frozen spigots. He also learned to drain the hose better. Only had one frozen pipe and got it thawed out quickly. Other than the propane prices going sky high. We are surviving. Just counting the days down to spring....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This winter has been so cold that my horses and I have been tricked into thinking 5 degrees is spring...


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> Meanwhile in California...
> 
> Sock may be getting a bath Sunday afternoon if it gets warm enough. It probably will. :lol:


You lucky dog! Rub it in why don't you 

Right now we are dealing with lows in the -5 to 0 deg F range and highs in the teens, and right now I'm very glad I board my horse! I'll have her on my property in the next couple of years, though, so I'm making note of all the good tips in this thread.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Danismon, put plastic bags in the pails then fill as full as you can manage and use the twist tie to contain the water. 
Mingis, when I had to use a horse, I installed a coffee can up just under the eave. The hose ran over top. When the water was shut off, I removed it from the spigot and it drained on it's own. That's where it stayed all winter. My spigots are the frost free kind. I have hot and cold.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

And people ask me why I elected to live down here since I hate hot, humid weather (hot meaning more than a few days above 95 F and too many days 100+ F). There is a reason I didn't stay in central New England, PA or VA (although I enjoyed my time in all of them) and went father south.
We did get a day that dropped below 20 F before sunrise and didn't reach 40 during the day late last week, but we were up to 70 F a couple days later. Worked up a nice sweat on a full day of riding. This week they expect one night to get below 40 F and tomorrow will only be in the 50's, but still a nice sunny day to go riding. 
I guess I can put up with 3 months of weather that is often too hot to enjoy a nice ride (unfortunately that has to include the bugs that come with it) in return for 9 months with a couple of months worth adequate weather, a couple months worth of good weather and a few months worth of fabulous weather for riding. (should I throw in the benefit of being able to graze pretty much all year? ). 

I do feel for all you folks having to deal with the cold. I remember it being like this back in the early 80's and before (I remember an Easter snow in VA in the 60's :lol during the years that I lived up north.
Just remember to cut back on coffee (caffeine) and drink more hot cider or soup broth.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's -27F here this a.m. 

I wish I could read what brand of tank heater I have. It's very old and works great. I'd do a product endorsement for the company!

Everyone stay warm.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

This week is has been -20
I don't really know why the other states are shut down though. They have like, three inches of snow.
Here in Montana we have somewhere about a foot of snow and it is -20 with wind and we are still going to school, riding horses, doing sports, going to church and 4-h.
Hehe, I guess "that's just the cowboy in us all."


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My car finally gave up the ghost this morning. Too many below zero days I guess. Another -15 with a windchill of -29 or something stupid. Booo


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your car Tigerstripes. hooves crossed it will start once it gets above zero today. 

I haven't ridden since December. Too cold to even enjoy the indoor.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, Danny, I have the charger on it now. I think I'm going to have to cave and get a battery today.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I was going to complain about the 10" of snow we just got, until I saw Tigerstrpes post! Eek! 30 degrees here and I suppose I should be grateful :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Gee whiz--I hate to say it but I'm getting USED to this cold!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It was -11, with a windchill of -30 o.o

Though I was just cleared to walk with the help of my boot, I have been sick the past three days, and am holed up in bed. It's safe to say I'm not missing much xD


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> I think hubby would find that frozen hose on his side of the bed. hahahahahaha...


:lol::lol: That's no joke!! He wouldn't have liked that I can assure you! haha

Dreamcatcher that is heart breaking, I am so sorry to hear about your colt. Just goes to show when you think you have it bad, someone always has it worse


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tigerstripes, did you check the level of the water in the battery. If it's low it won't charge like it should. 

lbsnot miles, if you keep talking like that you may wind up with a bunch of Canadians on your doorstep with their horses.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am really getting tired of this -30C nonsense, another week of it too. I want to be able to run out and feed horses in my jammy pants again:evil:.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It's been in the 20s for a few days here- not bad! The horses think that means spring- they've been shedding!! Today was really pretty out. I enjoyed riding. We got 8" inches of snow yesterday, and another storm coming this weekend. But, at least that means no ice, so I can ride, even if the horses are a bit spunky. I love winter, but its been unusually icy, just when I am starting up a little training business, so progress has been slow! First winter ever that I am ready for spring so I can make some progress with my boys!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Today is our "warmest" day so far. Not bad on the leeward side of a building but the cold wind gusts are enough to drive a person back inside. On more trip to the horses and I'll be inside for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Still frigid here! We've had uber blowing Lake Effect snow/wind (a powerful 'Weather Machine' that comes off the Great Lakes) all day creating drifts on top of the regular 4' snowfall total! Pretty normal N MI day- however, I too love the feeling of having that _very last feed_ accomplished knowing I can be 'in for the night'!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Meanwhile in Canada....*


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

As well in Montana!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My dishwasher froze because somebody (who is out of town at the moment) didn't plug in the heat tapes. I had to actually do dishes by hand *GASP*!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am not happy!
Have only 5 inches of snow and ice on the ground which is nothing compared to most of you all, but it's freakin COLD on this hill! -10 at night without regarding the windchill, highest its gotten in several days is 17, 17!!!!! In AR???!!!!

We have at least 6 more inches coming on Monday! We all have colds, kid hasn't been to school all week, it's miserable.

Rant over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I am not happy!
> Have only 5 inches of snow and ice on the ground which is nothing compared to most of you all, but it's freakin COLD on this hill! -10 at night without regarding the windchill, highest its gotten in several days is 17, 17!!!!! In AR???!!!!
> 
> We have at least 6 more inches coming on Monday! We all have colds, kid hasn't been to school all week, it's miserable.
> ...


Hang in there- It won't last forever! I wish I could beam you down some of my home made chicken soup (great-grandmother's recipe)!!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I went out the other morning when it was zero and it felt normal to me. I didn't even have on my ski pants or balaclava. The next morning when it was -5, I put on the ski pants and I was too warm. I guess I'm getting used to it. Today we are getting more snow. I am resigned to it all--even to hauling water. I'm finally getting a break from all the work because my boarders are trying to get here to clean stalls and fill water buckets. I should get three or four days off if all goes as planned. Of course, I still have to water in the morning but they usually drink less at night. We are supposed to get warmer weather this week or next. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Its been in the 20s here this weekend. I was on a toboggan team this year. Yesterday and today were the national championships. We were one of the top women's teams, but our form was off for this morning's run. We were beat by .44 seconds. What a blast though! I can't wait to start preparing for next year! I will post pictures when I get to a computer! I will say, sitting out on the ice for 12 hours a day is verrrry cold. Even when 20° seems warm, with no shelter it is darn cold!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hay man came with a big bale. I was waiting out side for him to emerge from the pasture so I could pay him and the wind began to pick up a bit making it rather unpleasant. His huge "white man's" wood pile is almost depleted when normally the same amount would carry him into the next heating season.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

It's going to feel like -38FC again tonight. Everyone is bundled, fed and tucked in. I guess we are paying for a mild January now. I just keep telling myself, spring is coming, spring is coming, spring is coming...

At least it's sunny and the sun is up until about 6 pm. A month and a half ago the sun was gone by 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a bit worried.

We got a foot of snow overnight. I had to clear the roads at one place. It was 3*F, the tractor has no cab, I was out for an hour or so, and I didn't get cold. That is not right! There must be more heat coming off the engine than I thought.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

-15 again this morning with a windchill of -27. Tomorrow is supposed to be about the same, but THEN (!!!) the rest of the ten day forecast is in the 20-30 degree range! THANK THE LORD!!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

BO has been running around with a hammer breaking the ice twice a day. 

One more round of snow tomorrow followed by a gradual warming trend - I can't wait!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the U.S. National Toboggan Championships. The pictures of us wearing our "uniforms" (black and pink) are of the race day, and the others are from practice days. We went 36 MPH and our fastest time was 9.46 seconds! Not too bad for our rookie season. I hope you enjoy the pictures. Sometimes it's fun t be excited about winter!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That looks like SO MUCH FUN!!! I still have our old family toboggan.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Back to the topic...tomorrow morning is gonna be -5 degrees F, yet AGAIN!!!!! Bought a new snowblower, blew out paths to clean and dump stalls, putting ice chunks that I have hammered out of buckets for my chickens bc their heated dog bowl melts it and I DON'T HAVE TO CARRY AS MANY WATER BUCKETS!!!
*I feel like I moved to the UP of Michigan!!!*


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Corporal said:


> That looks like SO MUCH FUN!!! I still have our old family toboggan.


It is pretty fun, although its kind of scary as well. You sit on the toboggan in formation, and there are people who hoist you onto a platform by your arms and legs, and then someone pulls a lever, which makes the platform drop you down onto the chute. Then you have zero control until you stop at the bottom, somewhere in the middle of the pond. The chute is covered in ice, and they have a mini Zamboni that they use to smooth is out twice a day. 

People come from all over the country to compete. We are lucky that it is just a few towns over and we can go over and practice all we want. I encourage anyone to make a team of 2-3- or 4 people and come compete next year! It is a blast! There are vendors of all sorts set up for the weekend. A mechanical bull  and a "down the chute beer and wine competition!"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Strawberry--I'm jealous. That looks super fun!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

frlsgirl, tell the BO to pour half a cup of salt in a pile on the ice. The horses love to lick this and will create a hole in the ice in which they can drink. They will keep coming back to it which helps keep the hole open. Make a new pile every couple of days. It's a lot easier than beating on the ice.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> frlsgirl, tell the BO to pour half a cup of salt in a pile on the ice. The horses love to lick this and will create a hole in the ice in which they can drink. They will keep coming back to it which helps keep the hole open. Make a new pile every couple of days. It's a lot easier than beating on the ice.


Interesting - I will let him know. Thanks.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wrong. 5:30 am and -11. =/ <-- That's All I can say about this.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ick, we were -17 this morning and there were 2 (!!!) big piles of bird poo on my car. WTF birds?? At least my car started and we're actually supposed to get up to 17 deg today!


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

We're going to be above freezing today!!! Excuse me while I go change into my flips flops and t-shirt...never thought I'd be so relieved by 32 F! :lol: :lol:


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ I hear that! :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It's 23 right now and the weather app says it feels like 23, but they're lying! It feels like 50!! Woo


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

-15 last night, but 26 degrees above today!!! Soooo...I let the whole herd out this morning. First thing is to fill buckets in the basement and carry all three up 7 steps, THEN, several hundred feet to the barn. THEN, I carried two over to the 25 gallon small rubber water bowl...and it's GONE!!! 'O'
I knew that Buster Brown, who was out by himself yesterday, had carried it Somewhere, but where? I searched in back of the barn. I searched around the north side of the barn and peeled my eyes to see if there was a black blob out in the North Pasture.
Nowhere. THEN, I looked in the barn. This bowl doesn't fit through the window, BUT he made it happen, anyway. He had picked it up with his teeth and carried it some 50 feet to get it there.
I REALLY must teach him some new tricks!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Corporal said:


> -15 last night, but 26 degrees above today!!! Soooo...I let the whole herd out this morning. First thing is to fill buckets in the basement and carry all three up 7 steps, THEN, several hundred feet to the barn. THEN, I carried two over to the 25 gallon small rubber water bowl...and it's GONE!!! 'O'
> I knew that Buster Brown, who was out by himself yesterday, had carried it Somewhere, but where? I searched in back of the barn. I searched around the north side of the barn and peeled my eyes to see if there was a black blob out in the North Pasture.
> Nowhere. THEN, I looked in the barn. This bowl doesn't fit through the window, BUT he made it happen, anyway. He had picked it up with his teeth and carried it some 50 feet to get it there.
> I REALLY must teach him some new tricks!


Poor Buster Brown - he worked hard to move that bowl :lol:


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

Corporal said:


> -15 last night, but 26 degrees above today!!! Soooo...I let the whole herd out this morning. First thing is to fill buckets in the basement and carry all three up 7 steps, THEN, several hundred feet to the barn. THEN, I carried two over to the 25 gallon small rubber water bowl...and it's GONE!!! 'O'
> I knew that Buster Brown, who was out by himself yesterday, had carried it Somewhere, but where? I searched in back of the barn. I searched around the north side of the barn and peeled my eyes to see if there was a black blob out in the North Pasture.
> Nowhere. THEN, I looked in the barn. This bowl doesn't fit through the window, BUT he made it happen, anyway. He had picked it up with his teeth and carried it some 50 feet to get it there.
> I REALLY must teach him some new tricks!


So you have a trickster to, eh? Sounds like my guy lol he moves just about anything I put down (I walked into the barn one day and he was holding a hole bag of shavings in his teeth!)


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Lol so cute  
My littlest opens stall doors to escape! Only one in the barn to need a rope tied to the latch to keep it shut!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

This winter is driving me nuts, its like a dream of mine to actually ride in the snow. We get like 6" yesterday....but its freezing rain and 20-30mph winds all day...I was like alright no biggie I'll ride in it tomorrow! Go out and walk my dogs this morning, snow now has like layer of solid ice on top so the snows rock hard! I don't want to ride in that!! Its such a freaking tease. Weather needs to make up its mind on being cold or warming up too, quit flip flopping lol.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

We had snow Tuesday and now it's spring weather - up to 70 degrees on Sunday. When will this madness end?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Houston--Please, sir, can I 'ave some more? :<

xD We're in the 30s and 40s today. Not bad, considering! Happy Valentine's Day, everyone <3


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Below zero AGAIN by Tuesday. 6-10 inches of snow on Sunday. Here is our winter weather alert from weather.com
http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=A&areaid=ILZ045&office=KILX&etn=0004
Not going ANYWHERE Sunday. I'm sure that the schools will be closed and they might even close the courthouse...again.
Last Tuesday I went to a Re-Fi closing. The borrowers, way out in the country, had NO outside lights, just a weak 60 watt bulb with their garage door open. I went down on the ice--left leg buckled--and I really thought that I'd broken my left leg. 'O'
Fortunately, it was just a severe sprain, but I've sworn off ANY evening closings until we have no more ice.
I mean, REALLY. I live out in the country. I have motion detector floods that light up the side steps as soon as you get out of your car parked in the drive. I keep my sidewalks clear so that we don't fall.
I cannot WAIT for this winter to be over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Below zero AGAIN by Tuesday. 6-10 inches of snow on Sunday. Here is our winter weather alert from weather.com
> http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=A&areaid=ILZ045&office=KILX&etn=0004
> Not going ANYWHERE Sunday. I'm sure that the schools will be closed and they might even close the courthouse...again.
> Last Tuesday I went to a Re-Fi closing. The borrowers, way out in the country, had NO outside lights, just a weak 60 watt bulb with their garage door open. I went down on the ice--left leg buckled--and I really thought that I'd broken my left leg. 'O'
> ...


Amen to that. I was so nice here and now it's supposed to drop like 35 degrees by Sunday and the snow is coming back...I just washed the salt off my car...argh!

I hope your leg gets better!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sooooo friggin' done with winter! It got up almost to 70 here for a while, so I pulled all my tank heaters. Now, it's supposed to be icy and in the 20's again on Sunday. I'm so ready for spring!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for well wishes! It _is_ better. DH shared his Vicodin and I've been going through Tylenol like candy. My body just shut down on Wednesday, when I somehow managed to carry water and feed everybody. Spent most of the day with a low grade fever and napping. The dogs were delighted to have me at home. I'm glad I knew where my velcro elastic knee brace was bc it's enabled me to do my chores.
PLEASE, EVERYONE keep being careful about the ice until it all melts.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the weather for tonight for us. First pic is *C and second is *F so you can see what that would be in the US temps.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MiniMom24 said:


> Here is the weather for tonight for us. First pic is *C and second is *F so you can see what that would be in the US temps.


THAT is too cold to sustain life. I have a friend who lives up there in Sask and around 4th of July every year he's cussin and fussin about how tired he is of the snow.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

We're supposed to start warming up next weekend!!! 

In the meantime I'm headed to Orlando for two days next week. I finally cracked. We now have drifts as tall as my barn and only about a 1/4 acre of the paddock is usable for the horses, mostly because my dad plowed it for them.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

In a few weeks, it will officially be spring!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

quinn said:


> In a few weeks, it will officially be spring!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I sure hope so!!! I was a whopping total of 4 degrees here with a windchill of -15... my body has been protesting loudly for weeks now because I am just so cold all the time. Hot baths have become a nightly thing just to warm up... It wouldn't be so bad but I walk just about everywhere except to the barn! But Spring Break is next week, hopefully Charleston SC will be a little warmer than 4 degrees, at this point I would be happy with 40 degrees!

Completely frozen in MI <3​


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it will be a while before I break out the wellies here in Minn!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> We're supposed to start warming up next weekend!!!
> 
> In the meantime I'm headed to Orlando for two days next week. I finally cracked. We now have drifts as tall as my barn and only about a 1/4 acre of the paddock is usable for the horses, mostly because my dad plowed it for them.


It's going to warm up here too! We'll probably be in the.... _teens!!!!_ Was -22 last night before wind chill, but climbed up to -15 by the time I finished chores this morning


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

MiniMom24 said:


> Here is the weather for tonight for us. First pic is *C and second is *F so you can see what that would be in the US temps.


THAT is why I didn't stay in Saskatchewan!! Not that Alberta is a whole lot better. OK, it is by about 20 degrees. :lol:

I am so sorry you are getting cold that is that cold...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

we got rain and some snow... Much needed.yeah ! some places got over an inch of rain !


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOO FUNNY usandpets!!!
Ok--so Saturday I spend 6 hours in the barn and shelter, stripped and prepping so my ponies will be comfortable when the 5-8 inches of snow hits on Sunday.n Chickens area got stripped and rebedded, too.
...didn't happen...one inch of snow
Sore as all GET out--good thing I still have some Vicodin left.
Being hopeful I started some garlic indoors...
Somehow...some....day....it will get and stay WARM!!!!!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

This winter has been a beast. 
Too icy for much turnout.
My well froze then some switch quit working.
I flipped & totaled my SUV getting stuck in ice ruts on the road.
I'm broke paying for propane.
My house is 59 degrees to try to save some money.
Only the sheep are happy.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Your sheep are happy because they've supplied the wool socks for their beloved owner! I secretly thank a sheep when I see one, and now alpacas for the socks that have seen me through this long, cold winter


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Natisha, I am SO SORRY!!! **hugs**
Get them sheep working for you!!!!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

This winter has been terrible!! 5-6 inches here in VA....again.:?


----------

